# kann man windows auf ein android tablet installieren?



## pagani-s (2. Mai 2013)

wie schon in der  überschrift geschrieben würd ich gern mal wissen ob das möglich wäre windows auf nem normalen tablet per usb installieren kann


----------



## hendrosch (2. Mai 2013)

Nein. Wenn überhaupt Windows 8 RT aber das ist auch nicht einfach und ich glaube auch nicht legal.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Nein, weil andere CPU Architektur. 
Windows RT ist allerdings möglich, gab Diskussionen es auf das Nexus 7 zu porten. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das überhaupt angefangen wurde.


----------



## Ahab (3. Mai 2013)

Derzeit unmöglich, Windows RT ist ja auch keine Freeware wie Android. Darüber hinaus ist die Attraktivität von Windows RT vermutlich zu gering, als dass sich da jemand die Mühe machen würde. Jemand hat es aber immerhin geschafft, Windows RT auf dem HTC HD2 zum laufen zu kriegen. Mehr schlecht als recht, aber es lief.  Das soll jetzt aber keineswegs Hoffnungen schüren.


----------



## pagani-s (3. Mai 2013)

schade
danke für eure antworten


----------

